# Some street photography



## ernie (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Retired






2. Having a discussion





3. Enjoying the sun





4. Tunnel






What do you think? Subjects interesting enough? B&W conversion ok?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think they're great. I like the composition, you've shown a nice definition of size perspective with the people versus the buildings that are around them. I like the lines and the way you've shown texture. Nice job.


----------



## timethief (Apr 16, 2009)

I think all very nice.Last one is my favorite. I am really loving the noise in that one.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 16, 2009)

These are interesting .. the images all share a starkness, loneliness and a coldness of a large city.

Gary


----------



## chris82 (Apr 16, 2009)

They all look great I think retired would be my personal favorit but I would maybe crop it down from the top a little to get rid of the window ledge.

The subjects are great and really interesting in my humble oppinion and the B&W conversions are spot on. I would love to see more.


----------



## SympL (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice work in difficult lighting, Ernie.
I don't have a favorite...liking them all.
Well done.


----------



## Harmony (Apr 19, 2009)

4 is definitely my favourite - I'm a sucker for leading lines (and the ones in 4 are very powerful!).


----------



## ernie (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for the comments and suggestion everyone, much appreciated.

@SympL: it was indeed difficult lighting, problem is that mid-day and afternoon are the periods where there are more people on the streets (=more stuff to shoot). that and getting out of bed earlier on a day off is not possible 

and one more (not 100% sharp round the face though):


----------



## SteveZ (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent series, Ernie, each image tells its own story and tones are suberb! 
Funny, because just last week I was experimenting myself with street photography. Quite a learning curve for me and it can be quite intimidating for the photographer when people catch you trying to photograph them.


----------



## Flower Child (Apr 21, 2009)

I always find big city people photography interesting. I live in a very small town (pop. 400) and I see the same people everyday and your series is very interesting and fun to look at for someone like me. My favorite is #2. You caught a great pose in that one.


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

These are well done.  Candid shots of people have a lot of appeal.


----------



## frogbie (Apr 21, 2009)

very nice job. I think #3 is my favorite. Her face looks sorta pained, I suppose the sun could be making her squint, but it has a neat feel to it!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 21, 2009)

Great job. You balanced the dark shadows and strong highlights very well.

Street photog is always interesting to look at.


----------



## ernie (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone! street photography in a big city is indeed fun to do. there's always so much going on, and taking out one small moment in all that activity can give very interesting results.
i live in a small town as well, but luckily i live in a small country and everything here in Flanders is so crammed together, i can be in any major city within the hour.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2009)

All nicely done. #4 stands out for me.


----------



## ValDR (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice series I go for the second one.


----------



## Rere (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow!!!! They are all nice. Number 1 is my favorite. Maybe you could crop it a bit, but then you would be cutting off some of the wonderful geometric lines.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 30, 2009)

Ernie, your series here was the highlight of my evening.

Way cool.


----------



## ernie (May 2, 2009)

thanks for all the kind replies everyone, much appreciated


----------



## johngpt (May 2, 2009)

Just realized, the accordionist in your last image looks amazingly like Trini Lopez.

Google him and click on 'images.'


----------

